
The problem with Twitter is that it’s got a thoroughly shitty user experience - blasdel
http://waffle.wootest.net/2009/10/25/twit/
======
shortformblog
What this man is looking for is a Slashdot thread when everyone else is used
to picking up a conversation midstream. The idea of Twitter is that you're not
trying to follow every piece of every conversation. The idea is that you dip
in, you say something interesting, you see something interesting, and then you
move on.

Twitter is not a chat room. It's not a forum. It's a stream. It's not
thoroughly shitty. You're just looking at it with a set of expectations it
shouldn't have.

There's a reason why Friendfeed doesn't have as many users as Twitter even
though it offers some of the functionality you're suggesting. It's because it
over-complicates the structure for end users.

Think about it this way. if you're in a bar, you don't get threaded, overly
contextual conversations, either. You hear about something that somebody else
said later. The world isn't made of threaded conversations. In that regard,
Twitter is MORE like the real world than what you're asking for.

Twitter is simple. What you want is complicated. This isn't a design flaw.

------
foldr
This blog post has a shitty user experience. I got so bored reading all the
paragraphs explaining what wasn't the problem that I never got to the part
explaining what is.

